# What's on his head?



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

It's been a while since I've posted on this forum, but I have a question about my bird Leafer. Yesterday, I noticed these black specks on her head. The area around the cere and around the specks is red. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## budgiekisses (Dec 27, 2018)

Is Leafer moulting? The black dots look like the tops of newly grown pin feathers. When my birds are moulting, this is what they look like.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with budgiekisses, that what you are seeing is a result of her molting, it will clear up once all the pin feathers open fully.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Agree with the pin-feather, but seems to be showing on the cere edge beginning of scale face mite.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

definitely pin feathers. the cere might just be skin shedding; when my two moult they also sometimes shed the skin on their ceres too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Leafer is getting ready to molt and the black dots you are seeing on her head are pin-feathers.
I agree with Moira that it appears her cere is shedding as well at this time.

Budgie Molting

Miserable Molting*


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you all so much! I've never really seen, or at least noticed, these spots during her past molts so I wanted to make sure there was no problem by running photos of her by you all. I'm glad that the things on her cere don't seem to be mites.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with the above :yes: 

I hope she gets through her most soon! :fingerx:


----------

